# What Gifts are YOU getting for Christmas?



## Captain.Heroin

What is the Captain getting for Christmas?

Merzbow - Merzbient

Each disc comes in separate full-color sleeves, packed in a hardcover box with red foil printing. Includes a die-cast metal "動物解放" (Animal Liberation) medallion. Limited to 555 numbered copies. Printed in Hong Kong. 

Recorded at ZSF Produkt Studio 1987-1990. 
Digitally remastered from original cassette tapes March 2010. 

1987 - tracks: 9-1, 10-1 
1988 - tracks: 10-2, 12-2 
1989 - tracks: 1-1 to 3-1, 11-2 
1990 - tracks: 4-1 to 8-2, 11-1, 12-1

*NSFW*: 




































It's a 12 CD set, and I believe there is more artwork than pictured above within the NSFW tags.  If this is true, I will scan in some better photos.  

Also, this release is limited to *555* copies.


----------



## ocean

I probably won't get anything.
I usually don't except some stuff my mom might send that she got for free..........
I may be an asshole and beg my brother to get me a tattoo.


----------



## fizzle

^What would your tattoo be?


----------



## theotherside

My avatar just got remastered to a CD/DVD combo a few weeks ago and features tons of bonuses so that will be gift number 1 for sure!


----------



## ocean

fizzle said:


> ^What would your tattoo be?



I have a big list of what I'd like but my mother said if I talked him into it she would like to do a matching Celtic butterflies in remembrance of my Grandmother. I wanted to do that on her anniversary though- (but I'd do it now just b/c my mother wants in on the tattooing which I find amusing)

I'd like my next one to be an owl on a tree branch.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SugarPlumFairy said:


> I probably won't get anything.
> I usually don't except some stuff my mom might send that she got for free..........
> I may be an asshole and beg my brother to get me a tattoo.



OMG 

Nothing?  

I would totally get you something nice and send it your way, or just paypal you a few bucks so you can get something you want.... but I'm so broke 

Of all people, you really deserve something for Christmas.


----------



## The Chemist

A peacoat....and I have to buy myself a car but that might be new years.


----------



## ocean

^A Peacoat would be good!!!

CH- Thanks honey 
This year I get to spend X-mas with my brother and parents for the first time in a decade, so that is enough


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SugarPlumFairy said:


> CH- Thanks honey
> This year I get to spend X-mas with my brother and parents for the first time in a decade, so that is enough



That's amazing!  I'm glad you get to spend time with them.  

Getting time to spend with the family is definitely a priceless present for the holidays.  

For Thanksgiving, my parents met down in the city with us, and for Christmas I'm going up to visit them at their house.  I'll also get the opportunity to visit my grandparents as well.


----------



## ocean

Yeah, My brother goes to Afghanistan in the Spring so next Christmas he'll still be there- I won't be seeing him for well over a year......... 
I can't wait to have him here for a bit.


----------



## rangrz

probably a night shift...


----------



## L2R

i got my xmas present shoes months ago
air jordan 2010 white black red

around xmas time i will be getting my bday shoes (and my bday aint till march)

it's becoming a bit of a tradition. i get the new signature model for xmas once they become significantly discounted. i get the charity limited release edition for my bday.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I already got a new razor for myself, and a nice toiletries bag with stuff inside.  

Much less exciting than the limited edition Merzbow release!  I can't wait to find out what number it is.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I also got myself new pillows.  I was very much so looking forward to them; they are so lovely!  

There's only 23 days until Christmas.  I can't wait.  %)


----------



## dee_dee

im saving up for some personal training sessions down the gymbo.  always get money for xmas so just gotta put some towards it.  thats all i want really atm


----------



## missing old pills

Santa, can I have some proper MDMA please, I've been a good boy


----------



## dee_dee

now that would be nice too, although would most defo play havoc with gym, lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I definitely want to be able to go to my old gym again... I should save up the money to go back.


----------



## dee_dee

Captain.Heroin said:


> I definitely want to be able to go to my old gym again... I should save up the money to go back.



go for it.  youve just reminded me id also love a decent wash bag for my toilletries, man im getting old really boring stuff, lol


----------



## 303Thizz

Lonely Jew on Xmas. My family maintains that gift giving for Chanukah is an American tradition so no presents then either. Oh well.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dee_dee said:


> go for it.  youve just reminded me id also love a decent wash bag for my toilletries, man im getting old really boring stuff, lol



Not at all!  That's what I got myself, a nice shaving kit (which came with extra stuff, happened to cost the same for just a razor so I was like, great gift!) which was awesome!  I also got a nice overnight-sort of bag with extra pockets, with shampoo, shower gel, and deodorant.  You could definitely fit a toothbrush, and drugs in there as well.  



303Thizz said:


> Lonely Jew on Xmas. My family maintains that gift giving for Chanukah is an American tradition so no presents then either. Oh well.



Your family needs some more joy.  If atheists and deists and agnostics can enjoy gifts, why can't Jews?


----------



## 303Thizz

^ We give gifts on Purim. They're called schlach maniot. Giving gifts for Chanukah IS most likely only an American tradition.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

303Thizz said:


> ^ We give gifts on Purim. They're called schlach maniot. Giving gifts for Chanukah IS most likely only an American tradition.



Yeah, but if I'm not religious, then all giving gifts is, is merely a tradition.  

When is Purim?  It would be interesting to have a gift giving holiday not during the later half of December.  

I want to get myself a bottle of Seconal this Christmas, but I don't know if I'm going to be as lucky as other people in getting this prescription item.


----------



## 303Thizz

Purim is the last holiday in the Jewish lunar calendar. It usually occurs in late winter or early spring. It is one of two holidays when religious Jews drink- and often much to excess:http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...NTn9UGodA&sig2=_7Olr97rwvKZIM3QSZW9Lw&cad=rja
and to make it technical:http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...iWwiK0y7g&sig2=-G_OSp6CoCfjdbLd4uJslA&cad=rja


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Interesting.  

Anyone planning on cooking anything special for Christmas?


----------



## Unbreakable

http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/lights/8ed4/

laser star projector  






my boy has one in his room, it really is fucking cool... ladies love it... and so do people who trip and such....
 Cant wait till Christmas to get it


----------



## fizzle

^Wow, thats awesome! Does it actually look that bright in a room?


----------



## Unbreakable

^ yeah its pretty damn bright, it also makes the whole room glow in like blue fog type look along with green stars.... 
It is fucking cool as hell.... Def sets the mood for sexxi time & mad fun when tripping and such.... It is the one gift 
i am excited to get.... I feel like i am 10 years old again


----------



## Droppersneck

Im going to get myself a bunch of roxy and opanas. The hardest thing is getting other people shit, especially women


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm getting myself more Merzbow releases for Christmas, though I have only decided on two thus far.  


*NSFW*: 








^ Somei | Recycled Music v


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Recycled Music*

I already got my Recycled Music in the mail.  Merzbow released this in 1992.  Here were the notes on the discogs page.  

Produced using 'recycled' cassettes with brown tape applied to the covers and cassettes. 

Possibly each copy may be unique. 

I believe they are, because as you can see (pictured above in NSFW tags), there is clear brown packing tape.  Mine has dark, dark red duct tape instead.  

Pictures soon to come.


----------



## lonewolf13

hopefully some socks w/ the grippy stuff on bottom


----------



## paranoid android

Hopefully some ketamine like last year. That, some dilaudid and a few women would make for a VERY happy christmas indeedy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Presents Under the Tree...*

Two cassette tapes I got for the price of one.  The only one I wanted says "Recycled" on it (Recycled Music by Merzbow).  

The second is unknown to me, it has a title, band name (I'm not sure which is which...) and track listings.  It was put in my package for free, I only wanted the other one hahaha.  I haven't listened to it, so I have no idea what genre it is, but I'm sure with a cover like that I won't be disappointed though you never really know till you listen to it.

I already re-listened to Recycled Music yesterday, it was really interesting.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Somei*

More Merzbow!


----------



## illusiondelusion3

Captain.Heroin said:


> Two cassette tapes I got for the price of one.  The only one I wanted says "Recycled" on it (Recycled Music by Merzbow).
> 
> The second is unknown to me, it has a title, band name (I'm not sure which is which...) and track listings.  It was put in my package for free, I only wanted the other one hahaha.  I haven't listened to it, so I have no idea what genre it is, but I'm sure with a cover like that I won't be disappointed though you never really know till you listen to it.
> 
> I already re-listened to Recycled Music yesterday, it was really interesting.




ah my friend loves Merzbow! Any chance I can find out where you got these? (Sorry didnt read through the whole thread yet, just skipped down here and that caught my eye immediately!)


----------



## illusiondelusion3

lonewolf13 said:


> hopefully some socks w/ the grippy stuff on bottom



those are the BEST. 
my mom just asked me if i wanted those for xmas today, what are the chances...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*More Merzbow!*



illusiondelusion3 said:


> ah my friend loves Merzbow! Any chance I can find out where you got these? (Sorry didnt read through the whole thread yet, just skipped down here and that caught my eye immediately!)



That's OK!  I didn't state anywhere what site I used to find these.  

Discogs.com​
I can't wait until I get these!


*NSFW*: 



Collection 4, Limited to 300 Copies












*NSFW*: 



Collection 5, Limited to 300 Copies












*NSFW*: 



Flesh Metal Orgasm, Limited to 300 Copies












*NSFW*: 



Normal Music, Limited to 300 Copies


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I assume clothes and/or accessories from my mother in law which is what I told her I would like when she asked.  I don't consistantly receive gifts from anyone else but her.  I tell her I don't want her to spend money on me for Xmas but she insists.  I feel presents on Xmas are for the children.  My husband and I do not exchange gifts nor do any of the adults we spend time with.  I don't exchange with my family either.  My dad said give money to the Salvation Army.


----------



## sonix

Im getting a lava lamp with blue and green colors, high times calendar again ^_^, zune 80 gig, disco ball with hella lights, tikahl, pikahl, hella underground goa 90's trance cds from uk websites 


I'm giving my friends an eighth of mushies for xmas


----------



## illusiondelusion3

sonix said:


> Im getting a lava lamp with blue and green colors, high times calendar again ^_^, zune 80 gig, disco ball with hella lights, tikahl, pikahl, hella underground goa 90's trance cds from uk websites
> 
> 
> I'm giving my friends an eighth of mushies for xmas



 Goa trance


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

zune hd 32gb
i already has a zune120
derp
i want
KETAMINE PLZ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LSDMDMA&9094923 said:
			
		

> i want
> KETAMINE PLZ



Sounds like something a lot of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




'ers want for Christmas.


----------



## cobblepots

I am hoping to get parts to upgrade my computer a bit.

Probably going to get some clothing from family

Someone in my family will give me some sort of chocolate candy


----------



## ElCityRoller

I am getting a self funded 2 day stay at a casino of my choice.  I am getting as far away from here as possible during Christmas.  I'm so glad those lovely folks at the casino like to make money over the holidays, and will not be closed.  Other than that, maybe a lump of coal.


----------



## D's

Nothing.


----------



## Unbreakable

i am hoping for a christmas fuck too.... along with my birthday not to far after Christmas fuck..... and a new years fuck..... and some ketamine


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Merzbow*

Each of these four cassettes are limited to 300 copies.

The attached images go....
Collection 4 | Collection 5 | Flesh  Metal Orgasm | Normal Music

Whereas the NSFW arrangement is in reverse...

Normal Music | Flesh Metal Orgasm | Collection 5 | Collection 4


*NSFW*:


----------



## lonewolf13

my sister just called. she's gonna take me shoe shopping next week. woo hooo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lonewolf13 said:


> my sister just called. she's gonna take me shoe shopping next week. woo hooo



Sounds like fun!  %)

That reminds me, I need new shoes.  

There are some more Merzbow releases I am going to get!  


*NSFW*: 









Limited to 200 numbered copies.  

...

and

...


*NSFW*: 









Not a limited edition, I just like the artwork.  %)


...

and

...


*NSFW*: 









Limited to 1000 copies, and I like the artwork.  

I made an offer on this one, if it's accepted I'll be buying it.  If not, then I might buy it at the price he's asking, I might not.


----------



## Keaton

my coworker just gave me a bottle of capitan morgan for my Secret Santa Gift



Bless her heart


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My offer was accepted on the previous release; so I put an offer on this one.


*NSFW*: 










Limited to 1000 copies.  

I just re-listened to Collection 4, and Collection 5.  They were both very good, but also very abstract, and not overly noisy.  

I'm re-listening to Flesh Metal Orgasm now, and this is definitely more noise based.  I really am enjoying this!  I also have the 1989 version in mp3's only but it's obviously different as it clocks in with an additional ~2 minutes.


----------



## lonewolf13

CptH. can't see any of your pics. so what kinda music is it? or are you interested in only the artwork?

@Thizzlam, does she know your under 21?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lonewolf13 said:


> CptH. can't see any of your pics. so what kinda music is it? or are you interested in only the artwork?
> 
> @Thizzlam, does she know your under 21?



Oh really?  That sucks; let me re-upload them to photobucket so you can.  The pictures that I upload directly to Bluelight as attachments should still be viewable.  The ones in IMG tags may not be, since I just grabbed all the URL's from discogs.com

They are all Merzbow CD's or cassette tapes.  I am very much so interested in the music as well as the artwork.  I already have the music via mp3's, so I'm keeping the releases sealed and in mint condition to build a collection.

These are the four releases that I am about to get...


*NSFW*:


----------



## Keaton

lonewolf13 said:


> CptH. can't see any of your pics. so what kinda music is it? or are you interested in only the artwork?
> 
> @Thizzlam, does she know your under 21?



Yessir
Which makes it that much better. I'll post a pic of how she wrapped it in a little bit.
It's quite funny.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Yessir
> Which makes it that much better. I'll post a pic of how she wrapped it in a little bit.
> It's quite funny.



Can't wait to see your picture!  

I also got Scene as well, limited to 500 copies.  


*NSFW*:


----------



## lonewolf13

you've piqued my interest. what kind of music is it?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lonewolf13 said:


> you've piqued my interest. what kind of music is it?



It's noise.  Some of his earlier works were more dark ambient/industrial/noise influenced, and others were experimental; some releases had a unique concept.  Later on he developed a few different types of styles such has beat oriented noise, harsh noise, and drone/dark ambient noise.  

Noise music is a term used to describe varieties of avant-garde music and sound art that may use elements such as cacophony, dissonance, atonality, noise, indeterminacy, and repetition in their realization. Noise music can feature distortion, various types of acoustically or electronically generated noise, randomly produced electronic signals, and non-traditional musical instruments. Noise music may also incorporate manipulated recordings, static, hiss and hum, feedback, live machine sounds, custom noise software, circuit bent instruments, and non-musical vocal elements that push noise towards the ecstatic. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noise_(music)


----------



## Keaton

look closely...under the ghetto, yet hilarious attempt to cover up the label.....you can see...the label.
and the CM and pirate swords above it 
The label reads:
"Apple Juice,
The Right Way"
like i said...bless her heart.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HAHA, well done!  That's hilarious.


----------



## Rondeau

road bike
chain lock for the aforementioned bike
leather gloves (ever try riding your bike in the winter?)
Gas - Nah Und Fern <---if there was a rave at the Big Bang, this is what would be playing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*NSFW*: 














Merzbow - 9888A

Limited to 130 copies.  



...
and
...



*NSFW*: 










Merzbow - Pinkream


----------



## gibby_420

Hopfully Santa brings me the heroin & cocaine I asked for.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gibby_420 said:


> Hopfully Santa brings me the heroin & cocaine I asked for.



Well, you're on the nice list, so I expect Santa will answer your phone when you're calling.  

Check out what I got today!  

Merzbow - Untitled Nov. 1989
Limited to *200* copies.


*NSFW*:


----------



## attempt4

d's said:


> nothing.



+1.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*More Merzbow!*


*NSFW*: 


































Merzbow - Bariken, limited to 1000 copies
Merzbow - Protean World (Plum), limited to 300 copies
Merzbow - Hiranya, limited to 1000 copies
Merzbow - Ouroboros, limited to 500 copies


----------



## R_DXM

Well, it's not for christmas per sé, but I'm getting a Hercules DJ RMX Console for my birthday next month.

Serious playtime ^^


----------



## Steveywonder

Inception on Blu-ray, because I love that movie, and a season pass that I already got to a local mountain.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My Merzbow arrived!


*NSFW*:


----------



## farmaz

i bet the neighbours love hearing Merzbow on xmas day (white noise blasting through the wall is great after too much food & booze, as your trying to relax "GGGGGGAAAAAARRRRRR")

i heard merzbow with boris (the japanese doom band) but it wasnot for me tbh.

Well my xmas was good, no cash but i got the 2 charles bukowski books i was after, plus george orwell's Essays which i was pleased with too.

bare food/choclate, a few clothes & shoes etc.

The best bit was getting drunk on asti spumante with my mom over the xmas table.

off for more booze now imo you have to be drunk to read bukowski, he would have not wanted his books read any other way imo.

happy xmas people.


----------



## farmaz

merzbow and boris for the fans of japanese noise, happy xmas 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK-lW_cHhWU



complete merzbow with boris

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=merzbow+and+boris&aq=f


Have a heavy drone xmas people


----------



## Captain.Heroin

farmaz said:


> i bet the neighbours love hearing Merzbow on xmas day (white noise blasting through the wall is great after too much food & booze, as your trying to relax "GGGGGGAAAAAARRRRRR")
> 
> i heard merzbow with boris (the japanese doom band) but it wasnot for me tbh.



Merry Xmas back to you!  

Oh yeah my neighbors absolutely love it.  The only time they called the cops on me, I was *not* listening to Merzbow but rather Aphex Twin (ironic eh?)... good times.

Boris and Merzbow are great together live, but Boris' work by themselves are very good.  Have you heard of Dronevil -Final- by Boris?  There are two discs and the instructions are to play them simultaneously on two different speaker systems; it's amazing.


----------



## farmaz

Captain.Heroin said:


> Merry Xmas back to you!
> 
> Oh yeah my neighbors absolutely love it.  The only time they called the cops on me, I was *not* listening to Merzbow but rather Aphex Twin (ironic eh?)... good times.
> 
> Boris and Merzbow are great together live, but Boris' work by themselves are very good.  Have you heard of Dronevil -Final- by Boris?  There are two discs and the instructions are to play them simultaneously on two different speaker systems; it's amazing.



lol @ aphex twin, when i used to live in a shared house the other guys would have a fit when i played the come to daddy EP "owww you have so many machines richard, i like those fast bits"

i got into boris through Sunn O))) captain Heroin, i caught sunn live at birmingham uk @ the supersonic festival & also at a club in the uk called the asylum, i never heard or should i say FELT anything like it, i heard dillinja on his valve soundsystem but Sunn O))) actually made me fell like the bass was crushing my lungs, actual pain from low end bass is a weird feeling.

I aint got too much boris tbh, i got the pink album & a CD of bits & pieces they have done (afterburner is a sick tune imo)

Just wondering you into enduser btw?.....its breakcore but it aint too random, this is his best tune EVER imo, have a check & let me know what you think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GKMqi3HmRw


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Merzbow - Merzbient*

Come to Daddy is such a good EP.  

I finally got some great pictures of my copy of Merzbient, so I'm going to upload them here and post them.

I really wanted to get pictures for each every twelve CD's, but there's art on the front and back of them, so I'm not sure how to go about getting this done.  

Also I don't want to mix up the order of them, so I'll just link to a picture of them tiled I found Shopping Online.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*More Merzbow!*

Bariken, limited to 1000 Copies










Ouroboros, limited to 500 Copies










Hiranya, limited to 1000 Copies









Protean World, limited to 1000 Copies


----------



## farmaz

Captain.Heroin said:


> Come to Daddy is such a good EP.





*Just for you captain heroin*, the ultimate Richard D James tune AKA Aphex twin Come to daddy (mummy mix)

You have so many machines richard.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRHVra3t8GU


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thanks!  I'll check that out later on.


----------



## dokomo

The highlights:

Cash
PS3 Slim
Several pairs of jeans that I've been wanting
90 10/325 oxycodone/acetaminophen tabs :D

It was a good Christmas


----------



## Oh1o0hwhyO

I got a real nice wet/dry electric razor. I've been wanting one, as my old one bit the dust a few months ago. Also got an autographed Michael Vick 8x10 which I wasn't expecting (i'm a die hard Eagles fan). Got to spend my christmas with all of my family, so that was enough fer me :D .


----------



## greenfalcon

holy crap, I just tried listening to some of that Merzbow shit on youtube... I could never get my head around such horror. Awful


----------



## Captain.Heroin

greenfalcon said:


> holy crap, I just tried listening to some of that Merzbow shit on youtube... I could never get my head around such horror. Awful



 That's what I like to hear.

I honestly don't expect people to like it.  I certainly don't like most people's taste in music.  

...

I have a few more Merzbow releases coming my way, but I'll wait for them to get here until I post pictures.

Here's a CD promo from a Danish black metal/ambient band that I ordered today.


----------



## TINK

i got a wii fit board. I think my friends are trying to tell me I am fat. :/


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TINK said:


> i got a wii fit board. I think my friends are trying to tell me I am fat. :/



Awwww, maybe it's just a cool gift.


----------



## AmorRoark

Gift cards (Nordstrom, Best Buy, Target)
Diamond necklace
Eddie Bauer coat
Lots of sweaters 
MAC Makeup
A couple DVDs
Odds n' Ends


----------



## Captain.Heroin

AmorRoark said:


> Gift cards (Nordstrom, Best Buy, Target)
> Diamond necklace
> Eddie Bauer coat
> Lots of sweaters
> MAC Makeup
> A couple DVDs
> Odds n' Ends



Oh wow!  A diamond necklace?  Do you have a pic of you wearing it?


----------



## hydrochron

I got some nice cologne, and a new jacket.

Over all I didn't get much. But it's the thought that counts right?

Btw i'm digging this forum, it has positive vibes .


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*More Merzbow!*

Merzbow - Maschinenstil


*NSFW*: 






















 Fun fact:  the Aussies who released this CD misspelled Akita's last name.  

=======================================================

Merzbow - Mort Aux Vaches (NSFW'd; *partial pornographic art*)


*NSFW*:


----------



## hydrochron

Really trippy cover.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> What is the Captain getting for Christmas?



I already bought my Christmas present in advance.  






Merzbow - Paradise Pachinko

Limited to 70 copies, signed by Masami Akita himself.  

Notice how the only other copy for sale is more than $300 USD.  Can you afford the same Christmas present Captain did?  



hydrochron said:


> Really trippy cover.



Thanks, Merzbow normally does really psychedelic artwork.  The 50 CD box set Merzbox has really trippy artwork for each CD.  %)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

clothes
boots
accessories 

I know this as I have been shopping/thinking about myself this season


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm getting myself plenty of double-stuf oreos because I am trying to put at least half a pound back on.


----------



## Keaton

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm getting myself plenty of double-stuf oreos because I am trying to put at least half a pound back on.


Quit doing meth, I bet that'd help.




Mom was nice enough to replace my Xbox that red-ring'd :D
I usually don't snoop, cuz I enjoy the surprise, but I found it on accident this year.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Keaton said:


> Quit doing meth, I bet that'd help.



I already did that man.


----------



## debaser

Weedeo games.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

cooler than what you're getting.


----------



## debaser

A one hour thai massage session.


----------



## Bardeaux

I'm getting January and February's rent for when I move


----------



## humblegro

Tihkal, and a book by Rick Straussman. 3.5 some new mol around to add to the collection.


----------



## nekointheclouds

2 sweet new scarves
a set of fingerless gloves
a feather hair clip
a neckless made with hand made glass beads
several giftcards including a hundred bucks for http://www.dickblick.com/ which is a huge art supply company.

And its only Christmas Eve!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sweet, I'm getting a ton of free groceries.


----------



## Keaton

nekointheclouds said:


> http://www.dickblick.com/ which is a huge art supply company.
> 
> And its only Christmas Eve!


I didn't believe you til I clicked on it.
Def thought it was some weird porn site.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*What did YOU get from THE CPT. ???*

A spectacularly awesome nude of Cpt. Heroin for the entire BL community - not just BL staff members (mods got to preview for a good year+ before I posted them outside of places mere BL'ers cannot see).  

Beware!  I only wrapped it in NSFW tags.  

If you were expecting something that satisfies more than just the ladies (and some dudes who also prefer a cock that fits them like a glove), I can fuck my girl and upload a video but I'll have to get her into the idea as well.  I'm sure she'll oblige, especially under influence of _something_... 

And if that idea is a good enough one for you all, would you prefer we get a little rough with it?  Or just normal, casual, romantic type sex?  

Much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and  to all of you as well! 



Keaton said:


> I didn't believe you til I clicked on it.
> Def thought it was some weird porn site.



So you need some weird porn sites huh?  Otherwise, if you weren't convinced until you clicked it, why click it in the first place?


----------



## Keaton

Twas a joke.
No need to analyze every single post you see man





You know what that is? It's the controller that came with my GoW3 xbox.


----------



## nekointheclouds

FUCK YEAH!

I got a new iPod! Totally wasnt expecting it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Keaton said:


> Twas a joke.



I know I was joking too  I thought you'd notice I was hahaha.


----------



## Keaton

nekointheclouds said:


> FUCK YEAH!
> 
> I got a new iPod! Totally wasnt expecting it.



Nice!
Fill that baby up!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have always liked my P2 I bought myself by Samsung, best mp3 player ever. %)


----------



## InvisibleEye

I'm getting a new tattoo this week, I'm so fuckin' happy! My BF made a great design just for me. I love it, can't wait to see that beautiful new ink!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

InvisibleEye said:


> I'm getting a new tattoo this week, I'm so fuckin' happy! My BF made a great design just for me. I love it, can't wait to see that beautiful new ink!



Share the design!!


----------



## jackie jones

I got a clear glass teapot with a variety of flowering teas :D


----------



## J.Wallace

This year I got...

A new set of computer speakers, with a sub woofer for those bass sounds when listening to EDM. 
$200 worth of clothes, gonna order a bunch of shirts and pants from American Eagle after the new year. 

And my personal favorite, a new pair of LED flow lights. I still haven't ordered them, haven't decided which ones I want to get exactly. I've been thinking about trying out the Flowpoi instead of Crystalpoi, figure maybe I'll try something different. I want to get the colors Luna with Air as flowlight handles. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOaloUXXNJM


----------



## Belisarius

My presents:
*_Inception_ score, by Hans Zimmmer.
*_Logos_, a Tangerine Dream album.
*Werner Herzog's _Cave of Forgotten Dreams_ (DVD).
*_The White War:  Life and Death on the Italian Front, 1915-1919_, by Mark Thompson.
*_A Dance With Dragons_ (hardback), by George R.R. Martin.
*_Hemingway's Boat_, by Paul Hendrickson.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

My presents:
-random candy and gum
-tooth brush and paste
-Seeking Major Tom by William Shatner
-The Super Mario Bros movie
-Bonito flakes and konbu to make soup
-lotto tickets
-booze & cigars
-some monies

a great year, crappy movie aside.


----------



## D's

I got a spiffy guitar some giftcards and a hoodie with the headphones as the pull string things


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I got nothing but an empty house for xmas.  Woe is me 
I had intended to spend money on myself but I am not sure whether I need to take one of the cats to the vet so I am in a holding pattern.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Cash, new boots, gloves, toothpaste, toothbrush, a bunch of beer and wine, electronics, cash, visa gift cards, books

All in all a very good Xmas


----------



## llama112

My parents got me some cool stuff.  Vegetarian cookbook, hairdryer, some makeup.  Ahh some cool stuff anyway.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

I got a subway gift card. My grandmother is buying my plane ticket to Miami and back for Ultra  and an unknown present from my friends dad where I'm living now. I'm just back home until after new years to catch up and relax.


----------



## China Rider

santa replaced two things i lost or had stolen in '11: softball mitt and ipod

also got a plain hoody, some basketball socks and a new pair of softball cleats that i still haven't picked out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Hi Si Shower Head Diffused Female Bong Piece*






I just tried it out, it works perfectly. %)

All the bubbles look amazing when you smoke out of it.


----------



## InvisibleEye

Captain.Heroin said:


> Share the design!!



Here it is Captain 
But it's still all swollen and shiny - my arm doesn't have that weird shape usually (lol)


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

2012

im gonna get myself a new bass

maybe this one :


----------



## Cohesion

This is all I've bought myself so far. It's 11x14 print for my bedroom.
Simple.


----------



## debaser

Oh nice ninja, yeah Fender ftw 

Haha, il faudra qu'on se rencontre un jour ninja.

Bien Cohesion, nice.

For me:









...and a few other things


----------



## Serotonin101

I'm not getting anything material for Christmas and I don't except to. my family hired attorneys for 3 criminal cases I had in the past year and being out of jail is enough of a gift for me. I might get a few small things from my extended family but who knows this early on.


----------



## mal3volent

Kinda want a 3DS XL bundle with the preloadd mario kart 7


----------



## Santa

fixingahole said:


> I'm hoping for some heroin this year. My granny sometimes gets confused and buys me crack instead, bless her!



All vials are clearly labelled by the elves prior to shipment.

Maybe get her an eye test for Christmas?


----------



## lonewolf13

i'd like some eyeglass cleaners, some socks, maybe a house robe, some pipe tobacco and good scotch or tequila


----------



## laugh

i want fake tits. really big ones that weigh me down, but at the same time help me to float. a new subwoofer for my daewoo would be sweet. and a bowl cut.


----------



## tripnotyzm

A crazy hash pipe, with an eerie goblins face moulded on to the end.
Come oooon Dec25th!


----------



## lonewolf13

igotmyhashpipe.mp3


----------



## debaser

mal3volent said:


> Kinda want a 3DS XL bundle with the preloadd mario kart 7



Nice choice.

I forgot that:


----------



## lonewolf13

pretty fancy dildo lou.


----------



## shimazu




----------



## foolsgold

well a new kidney would be nice if any ones got one spare (semi joking damn things hurt at the minute ) but really as i have no family as such its more a matter of just burying my self into a drug induced bliss till its over with . but charlie jack my cat is in for a nice one spoil the little sod 

sorry for the downer part

things like this http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_toys/catit_design_senses/133881

and lots of cat treats and his fave food bloody smelly sardines 

plus any tips on what to get him would help


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I haven't done Christmas shopping for myself yet.  %)


----------



## Jean-Paul

my "family" could die and leave me something? i don't think they will though. they could just die though. just...die. happy holidays! 
today's gift to myself:




the shoes i wanted have disappeared from their site and now i must be on top of a 3 day auction on ebay or i'm fucked. =[


----------



## Serotonin101

I wish I could get the insurance money from my parents now. I'm broke as shit...


----------



## debaser

lonewolf13 said:


> pretty fancy dildo lou.



It's a razor omg lol...


----------



## iheartthisthread

I'd like some trellisnet. Don't judge me...


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Fresh snow is all I want.


----------



## foolsgold

i want some new teeth to go with the new liver n kidneys


----------



## 2c-goinsane

Money(going towards psychedelics/cannabis of my choice and some benzos most likely), few shirts and jeans/shorts, probably some new shoes to. Anything more than that will be a surprise to me. My car also might get fixed/running/inspected but i am not quite sure yet.


----------



## Selggurkim

I wish eternal happiness for the young woman I am dating. It would make me more happy than any physical gift I could receive.  Blessings, prayers or wishes for her happiness would be more than enough for me.  I have achieved happiness.  I have brought it to others.  I wish to continue helping others, but I selfishly wish it upon the love of my life.

Love, peace, light, intelligence & happiness to everyone.


----------



## CrazyC

I have always made and given homemade candy....things like peanut butter truffles, candied nuts and various chocolate-covered items.  I have done this every year for a long time,  except for last year.  The entire month of December was a manic drinking binge for me and I was either too drunk to do it or too sick from drinking to do it.  The holiday turkey I promised to bring for a dinner was a casualty of my habit as well..I passed out and incinerated the damned thing. It is a miracle I didn't burn the house down.  So I am looking forward to being sober in the kitchen this year. Well, not entirely...I plan on having a VERY nice opiate buzz going

Hoping everyone is surviving the manic commercialism of the holidays.
Peace,
C.

Oops wrong thread....maybe I need to ask for a new brain for Christmas 

Mods, move this if you want to


----------



## foolsgold

i know what im getting now im getting laid lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I already got myself something and am gonna keep it a secret...

_because it is a mystery!_


----------



## lonewolf13

animal, vegetable or mineral?


----------



## dr-ripple

Nothing, because I dont buy anything for others.  But I did just get a awesome autowind watch in the mail today from my brother.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dr-ripple said:


> Nothing, because I dont buy anything for others.



This is the what are you _getting_ thread, not the what are you _giving_ thread.


----------



## foolsgold

http://store.universal-music.co.uk/..._mailer_13-12-12&utm_content=UMGUK7356-253883  i wolud of loved this but at £150 its a bit to pricey   ian browns box set


----------



## Renz Envy

Well I already know Santa's got a Big Bag of Benzos that he's going to use to try and take advantage of me.

Fortunately I paid off Rudolf to take him to another BLer's house.


----------



## kushrolledup

An Oz of white widow and and Oz of some purp and hopefully a ps3 or PS vita not sure which one id rather have but there ain't nothin like getting stoned and murkin people on black ops 2. Unfortunately sold my old ps3 to support my oxy habit. However I'm putting that all behind me as ive been on suboxone treatment for the past two weeks and so far so good.


----------



## tackyspiral

I better get a puppy!!!! or else!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kronedog

I know I'm getting a Line 6 UX2 audio interface from my parents which I can't wait for. I'd love to also get a fat sack of weed from Santa this year, but I doubt that will happen


----------



## jeebis

all in all i should be getting: a new native instruments s4 dj controller, tickets to Excision, tickets to another local rave, and a new pair of klipsch s4 earbuds. + all the money i get ill turn into heroin and weed.


----------



## shimazu

a vaporizer


----------



## DawgTheHallMonitor

Captain.Heroin said:


> What is the Captain getting for Christmas?
> 
> Merzbow - Merzbient
> 
> Each disc comes in separate full-color sleeves, packed in a hardcover box with red foil printing. Includes a die-cast metal "動物解放" (Animal Liberation) medallion. Limited to 555 numbered copies. Printed in Hong Kong.
> 
> Recorded at ZSF Produkt Studio 1987-1990.
> Digitally remastered from original cassette tapes March 2010.
> 
> 1987 - tracks: 9-1, 10-1
> 1988 - tracks: 10-2, 12-2
> 1989 - tracks: 1-1 to 3-1, 11-2
> 1990 - tracks: 4-1 to 8-2, 11-1, 12-1
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 12 CD set, and I believe there is more artwork than pictured above within the NSFW tags.  If this is true, I will scan in some better photos.
> 
> Also, this release is limited to *555* copies.



This is some far-out stuff to listen to, cant wait to try on psych's.
Thanks for the share Captain.


----------



## Cohesion




----------



## stardust.hero

shimazu said:


>



lol

My mom sent me a package but it says don't open until Christmas eve. :3 It's under the tree. Ohh the temptation.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'll be getting myself a fat 8th of some dank medical wax. %)

And you are welcome, DawgTheHallMonitor!  I love sharing Merzbow with people.


----------



## Erich Generic

A 2012 Furby. Plus some other objects that I don't feel like telling you.


----------



## DawgTheHallMonitor

Erich Generic said:


> A 2012 Furby. Plus some other objects that I don't feel like telling you.



Lol must be some good stuff. 
Do the new furby's say different stuff or is it the same?


----------



## Erich Generic

This furby is going to possess the soul and mind of my previous devil doll that was found and lost in the midst of a pure tragedy.
It was a tiny bear dressed in a red devil jumpsuit. It was reincarnated into this Red Furby.

I have a Pikachu that is currently Guarding it, preventing it from escaping its Christmas wrapping, a prisoner of hell as I call it, until Christmas Day. The Pikachu is also the Gatekeeper, channeling the demon spirit into the batteries.


----------



## DawgTheHallMonitor

Erich Generic said:


> This furby is going to possess the soul and mind of my previous devil doll that was found and lost in the midst of a pure tragedy.
> It was a tiny bear dressed in a red devil jumpsuit. It was reincarnated into this Red Furby.
> 
> I have a Pikachu that is currently Guarding it, preventing it from escaping its Christmas wrapping, a prisoner of hell as I call it, until Christmas Day. The Pikachu is also the Gatekeeper, channeling the demon spirit into the batteries.


What a great tale for a furby.


----------



## voxmystic

The ol man and I decided to forgo buying presents for each other, and spend the money on a great nye party. We booked a babysitter, and reserved the honeymoon suite at a nice hotel, and we've been fortifying our collection of sex toys and scoring a pile of fuck drugs for a few weeks now. We're hoping for company, but either way, it should be a memorable night.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Should be going shopping for that 8th of top shelf wax tomorrow.  :D


----------



## DawgTheHallMonitor

Getting lots of goodies..... for myself to enjoy for months to come.  yeaahhhhhh %) cool guy

oh and bike rack (crosses fingers)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

So far I have received a good bottle of wine from my boss and Crown Royal Maple Whiskey from a friend.  
I never expect anything for Christmas as an adult so it's ALL good.  If it isn't I give it to someone else 

My husband and I are headed to Mexico for 6 days in January for my 40th birthday.  We are not exchanging gifts this year.  He BETTER have a bday gift for me or I will be disappointed as I paid for the trip.


----------



## kytnism

i bought myself a new dobsonian telescope and dress to wear on christmas day.

...kytnism...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I got that fat 8th oz of wax.  :D

It'll be a very awesome Xmas season for wax and acid.  %)


----------



## breakcorefiend

Absolutely jack shit, this is the 1st xmas alone and i am choosing to ignore it


----------



## Teknique

Besides the matrix what i demanded...

I got a vacuum cleaner,400 bucks  and 2 new friends,1 new father

I gave my soon to be wife the world , and god knows what else.. spent about 1200 on gifts for people around me lol im in so much debt... i cant stop laughing ,hahha argh..merry xmas to all regardless.. "just don't become jealous have faith and you be free from the imaginary chains"


----------



## Boupstarnm

I'm getting a half gram of 6-apb a half gram of 2-meo ketamine and freedom from a failing relationship.


----------



## llama112

My sis just got prescribed some medication with codeine in it, too bad she won't get that for me for Christmas, lol.  Mmmm I want to try some 6-apb!!!!
My boyfriend is very anti-gifts but I loooove giving gifts!!  I already visited my family for the holidays (we live a few hours away so I am back home already).  They got me some practical things for my apartment - like a knife set, and this set of things like a hammer, wire cutters, etc.  I am the least handy person I know, my bf is the second least handy person I know, I'm not sure if we will make use of those.  I don't even know what to use them for.  My sis got me this really cool lamp.  I need to get some lightbulbs but I'm super excited for that!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

^ lol @ "anti-gift"

sounds like a real grumpy cat


----------



## The Liberal Media

Not sure what I am getting for myself, but as for gifts to get others  .. there can only be one.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck yeaaa I can't wait to use this for my full length I just finished up. %)


----------



## noobienoobienoo

I bought myself a couple grams of bubble hash, kratom and kratom extract, and plan on buying an original formula 80 or two ta blast (don't usually shoot so it's a treat). Oh, and a buddy gave me a bud of some really well done Sweet Tooth. Sweets and Treats for christmas!

Happy Holidays everyone, I wish you all the best!


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Got some awesome slippers, two nice fleeces, gift card, a pound of whole bean Jamaican coffee, and a box of bacon flavored popcorn lol.

Gonna head over to the grandparents in a bit for round two and dinner.


----------



## slayerhatesusall

Autechre- eps 1991 2002 5 disc set





Swans- my father will guide me up a rope to the sky cd


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## Pill2Chill

I got a really nice wrist watch and sum $.


----------



## jackie jones

My wife bought me this beautiful blade.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jackie jones said:


> My wife bought me this beautiful blade.



I'm so glad you two are so happy together. 



I also got a ten pack of insulin syringes.  :D


----------



## ugly

*Possible Trigger Warning*

Hurray Hurray Hurray!

I got a gram of white widow cannabis because Christmas came early this year!!

It is hella good to be medicated this evening.

Being sober is pretty harsh, but I am doing well. I haven't been tempted to use and I'm getting rid of my kit for 2014 and going it alone.

I live in California and cannabis is legal medicine for me. I use it when I can, like I would use Excedrin PM.

This white widow sure did blur the edges for me. Everything is a little softer now. 

I'm listening to Christmas classics on Pandora radio. I shopped today and bought gifts for all my grandkids. I sat in front of the fire and wrapped them after dinner.

I really do love Christmas, you know?


----------



## lonewolf13

I'm giving a big ole bearhug to my friend ugly.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

for today... 26 days clean!!! :D


----------



## lonewolf13

way to go cptn.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lonewolf13 said:


> way to go cptn.





I miss you lw


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

I know I'm getting a 3 piece cologne set from someone,and I'm exchanging gifts with someone from Canada


----------



## InvisibleEye

I'm getting a new tattoo! Can't wait!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Time to myself.


----------



## Way|0st

XBOX or ps4 i am not sure yet .


----------



## Pharcyde

Drugs probably


----------



## masaz

Weed and gin I reckon. Got a new telly too so I'm happy!


----------



## Sprout

Laid, hopefully.
I hold no hope.
Hope died a while ago. 
Just like my sex life.
Tfw.


----------



## w01fg4ng

A bike


----------



## RDP89

Got a badass concert ticket so I'm already good.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

$$$ so I can make it drizzle


----------



## bingey

jackie jones said:


> My wife bought me this beautiful blade.



fuck that's awesome.

yes I'm hoping santa sprinkles a little crack this year and gets me laid.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BingeBoy said:


> fuck that's awesome.
> 
> yes I'm hoping santa sprinkles a little crack this year and gets me laid.



Good luck m8


----------

